# You Have to Try Everything Once... Don't You?



## Octet (20 Dec 2013)

It's winter time (just pointing it out in case you hadn't noticed the thermometer), and as such the perfect time to do something which, if goes horribly wrong, will remain covered until the sun makes it's appearance for the few weeks of summer next year.

Hairy Lycra is not a good look, and as such I am considering following the 'you have to try everything once' paradigm. I am of course talking about shaving my legs, partly out of curiosity over what all the fuss is about but also because constantly re-adjusting my tights/shorts to prevent embarrassment is an embarrassment in itself.

Assuming I do proceed and don't chicken out, any advice?

Researching it online (praise be to 'In Private' browsing mode) it looks like taking an electric to the thick hair and then running a manual over it afterwards is the best option.
I've seen a lot of people suggest using the Mach3 but I honestly have no clue.

Thank you!


----------



## User6179 (20 Dec 2013)

Just use the electric as using the razor makes the hair more prickly when it grows back , I do my inner thighs with beard trimmer where they rub a bit on the saddle when pedalling , one time I used a razor and it made the hair more prickly when it grew back


----------



## oiljam (20 Dec 2013)

Keep em on till summer. Extra layer of warmth I recon. Whip em off when its shorts season again


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Dec 2013)

Back sack and crack or GTFO


----------



## nappadang (20 Dec 2013)

Take heed. .. .... .. ... ... . .. 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-reviews/B000KKNQBK

This is a brilliant review that has me crying with laughter every time I read it.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Dec 2013)

Two words - Gillette Venus


----------



## screenman (20 Dec 2013)

Blow torch, my thinking behind this, well at some point during grow back it will be uncomfortable so get used to a lot of discomfort now.


----------



## Dusty Bin (20 Dec 2013)

Pointless unless you are racing. Doubly pointless in the winter, when your legs are covered anyway.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Dec 2013)

nappadang said:


> Take heed. .. .... .. ... ... . ..
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-reviews/B000KKNQBK
> 
> This is a brilliant review that has me crying with laughter every time I read it.


----------



## screenman (20 Dec 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> Pointless unless you are racing. Doubly pointless in the winter, when your legs are covered anyway.



Why pointless? I take it you know why cyclist shave their legs.


----------



## nappadang (20 Dec 2013)

welsh dragon said:


>


You like that?


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Dec 2013)

nappadang said:


> You like that?



Oh my god. Thank you for that. That has got to be the most funny thing I have read in a long time. I was crying. The tears were and are still rolling down my face. Again, many thanks nappadang.


----------



## Dusty Bin (20 Dec 2013)

screenman said:


> Why pointless? I take it you know why cyclist shave their legs.



I know why I shave mine - and I don't bother in winter...


----------



## screenman (20 Dec 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> I know why I shave mine - and I don't bother in winter...


In that case you know why it is a reasonable idea to stay clean shaven if you are on the hairy side.


----------



## vickster (20 Dec 2013)

Wax


----------



## compo (20 Dec 2013)

I am in the fortunate (?) position of being a very unhairy man, in fact most of me is as smooth as a baby's bottom so shaving is a pastime not required. I only shave my chin once or maybe twice a week.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Dec 2013)

vickster said:


> Wax


----------



## Octet (20 Dec 2013)

vickster said:


> Wax



From what I've read about wax, not only is it messy but unless you get it done right it you end up with all sorts of problems on the re-growth and/or skin issues?


----------



## the_mikey (20 Dec 2013)

Epilator


----------



## Octet (20 Dec 2013)

the_mikey said:


> Epilator



I can't help but notice some similarities?


----------



## Dusty Bin (20 Dec 2013)

screenman said:


> In that case you know why it is a reasonable idea to stay clean shaven if you are on the hairy side.



You're not making any sense...


----------



## screenman (20 Dec 2013)

I just think if you shave your legs for the right reason, then I see no reason to stop in the winter.


----------



## User6179 (20 Dec 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> Pointless unless you are racing. Doubly pointless in the winter, when your legs are covered anyway.



Pointless? what about the weight saving?


----------



## User6179 (20 Dec 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> I know why I shave mine - and I don't bother in winter...



That will be so you look good in the fishnets eh


----------



## Dusty Bin (20 Dec 2013)

screenman said:


> I just think if you shave your legs for the right reason, then I see no reason to stop in the winter.



The 'right reason' for me is for a more hygenic treatment of road burns in the event of a crash. If your legs are covered in winter, then there is no issue and therefore no requirement to keep them shaved.


----------



## screenman (20 Dec 2013)

Fine, but speaking from experience a pair of cycling bottom soon let the skin show through when sliding down the tarmac. Not forgetting it also allows for a better massage.


----------



## Octet (20 Dec 2013)

screenman said:


> Fine, but speaking from experience a pair of cycling bottom soon let the skin show through when sliding down the tarmac. Not forgetting it also allows for a better massage.



I can't say I'll be getting many massages, but after falling off recently (a wet drain and going too fast around a corner, a bit of stupidity on my behalf) I certainly would agree.


----------



## screenman (20 Dec 2013)

You got to have a massage, surely it is one of the reasons we ride a bike.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Dec 2013)

screenman said:


> You got to have a massage, surely it is one of the reasons we ride a bike.


----------



## User6179 (20 Dec 2013)

screenman said:


> You got to have a massage, surely it is one of the reasons we ride a bike.



Is that an offer?


----------



## screenman (20 Dec 2013)

Eddy said:


> Is that an offer?


NO! So no.


----------



## Dusty Bin (20 Dec 2013)

screenman said:


> Fine, but speaking from experience a pair of cycling bottom soon let the skin show through when sliding down the tarmac. Not forgetting it also allows for a better massage.



This is not MotoGP and speeds are not that high. You tend to roll, not slide. And even crashing at 37mph, I only rolled once or twice, never slid. I got the road burns from the initial impact, no real sliding involved.


----------



## User6179 (20 Dec 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> This is not MotoGP and speeds are not that high. You tend to roll, not slide. And even crashing at 37mph, I only rolled once or twice, never slid. I got the road burns from the initial impact, no real sliding involved.



I bet your fishnets were a write off


----------



## junglegusset (20 Dec 2013)

nappadang said:


> Take heed. .. .... .. ... ... . ..
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-reviews/B000KKNQBK
> 
> This is a brilliant review that has me crying with laughter every time I read it.



Brilliant, that's brightened up my evening at work no end. :-)


----------



## screenman (20 Dec 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> This is not MotoGP and speeds are not that high. You tend to roll, not slide. And even crashing at 37mph, I only rolled once or twice, never slid. I got the road burns from the initial impact, no real sliding involved.


Every off is not the same, I have no problem that you put your faith in your acrobatic ability, but I have found tha sometimes I do get road rash when sliding off. Mind you I do not know what speed I come off at because I do not look down and check when the off happens, must remember to check the 510 next time.


----------



## User6179 (20 Dec 2013)

screenman said:


> NO! So no.



shame


screenman said:


> Every off is not the same, I have no problem that you put your faith in your acrobatic ability, but I have found tha sometimes I do get road rash when sliding off. Mind you I do not know what speed I come off at because I do not look down and check when the off happens, must remember to check the 510 next time.



I have never rolled myself only planted but I always check strava to see the speed that I hit the deck , think big bag of tatties being dropped out upstairs window


----------



## Dusty Bin (20 Dec 2013)

screenman said:


> Every off is not the same, I have no problem that you put your faith in your acrobatic ability, but I have found tha sometimes I do get road rash when sliding off. Mind you I do not know what speed I come off at because I do not look down and check when the off happens, must remember to check the 510 next time.



My team mate was in the chasing group about 50yds behind and he clocked us at 37. This was in the days before GPS. It only takes a split second to get a friction burn - no need to 'slide'..


----------



## Octet (20 Dec 2013)

Whether you splat, slide, roll or do an aerial back flip... I think the point is it still bl**dy hurts and the chances are you will get some degree of road rash.


----------



## palinurus (20 Dec 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> Pointless unless you are racing. Doubly pointless in the winter, when your legs are covered anyway.



leg warmers are more grippy on shaved legs.

I've given up shaving mine; I had to keep adjusting myself this morning.


----------



## Octet (20 Dec 2013)

palinurus said:


> leg warmers are more grippy on shaved legs.
> 
> I've given up shaving mine; I had to keep adjusting myself this morning.



I've always had problems with leg grippers not gripping, which from a previous thread it was pointed out that the hairy legs could be the cause.


----------



## palinurus (20 Dec 2013)

Octet said:


> I've always had problems with leg grippers not gripping, which from a previous thread it was pointed out that the hairy legs could be the cause.



It only happens badly with one of my shorts/ leg warmer combinations. I might just shave the inch or so where the leg grippers would go. More likely I'll go with tights.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Dec 2013)

Octet said:


> I've always had problems with leg grippers not gripping, which from a previous thread it was pointed out that the hairy legs could be the cause.


Leg warmers under the shorts has stopped mine slipping down. They're double gripped.


----------



## vickster (21 Dec 2013)

Octet said:


> From what I've read about wax, not only is it messy but unless you get it done right it you end up with all sorts of problems on the re-growth and/or skin issues?


Get it done professionally. If you shave it will possibly itch like an itchy thing!


----------



## Octet (21 Dec 2013)

I think I probably should of added a category of "Yes - But only because it will be funny" to the poll.

Anyway, I think I will go down to the shops on Monday, let you know how it goes on Tuesday (pictures?) and possibly cry until Wednesday.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Dec 2013)

Octet said:


> I think I probably should of added a category of "Yes - But only because it will be funny" to the poll.
> 
> Anyway, I think I will go down to the shops on Monday, let you know how it goes on Tuesday (pictures?) and possibly cry until Wednesday.



Must have pictures


----------



## young Ed (21 Dec 2013)

unless you pro race then don't do it after all in shorts season when your bare legs show it looks more manly! :P
sorry will leave now
Cheers Ed


----------



## Andrew_P (21 Dec 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> This is not MotoGP and speeds are not that high. You tend to roll, not slide. And even crashing at 37mph, I only rolled once or twice, never slid. I got the road burns from the initial impact, no real sliding involved.


That was my finding, it was October so still clean shaven, still spent an hour or so picking gravel out of my leg in A&E whilst I waited to have my shoulder put back in. The main impact point I was wear a Castelli winter top and it didn't even damage the material. Would have to a fair old slide to burn through winter clothing I would have thought, and if it did the biggest problem would be picking fabric out of the wound more than the hairs!!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Dec 2013)

If you follow the paradigm do let us know you get on with incest and injecting heroin.


----------



## Octet (21 Dec 2013)

GrumpyGregry said:


> If you follow the paradigm do let us know you get on with incest and injecting heroin.



Everything with a pinch of salt and all that.


----------



## ayceejay (21 Dec 2013)

"And the hairs on her dicky di do hung down to her knees"
How much hair are we starting out with here Octet, I imagine eight times as much as is normal eh?
Can I suggest a nice topiary number or perhaps a riff on vagina knitting (Google it) at least until spring.
Then in the spring a severe pruning with an appropriate anesthetic may be the way to go.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Dec 2013)

ayceejay said:


> "And the hairs on her dicky di do hung down to her knees"
> How much hair are we starting out with here Octet, I imagine eight times as much as is normal eh?
> Can I suggest a nice topiary number or perhaps a riff on vagina knitting (Google it) at least until spring.
> Then in the spring a severe pruning with an appropriate anesthetic may be the way to go.


 
One pink one, one white on and one with a bit of shte on...........


----------



## Octet (21 Dec 2013)

My spidey senses tell me I am being mocked?


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Dec 2013)

Octet said:


> My spidey senses tell me I am being mocked?


 
Absolute;y not. Its a rugby song. A well known rugby song.


----------



## MrPie (22 Dec 2013)

I've been looking for an excuse too......did the Raid Pyreneen last year so legs were looking reasonably cyclist-like but the pasty whiteness just ain't gonna cut it. Have since relocated to Houston so at least I have a good chance of a lesser shade of pasty white.


----------



## Octet (23 Dec 2013)

Damn, dem are some smoooooth feeling legs!

It took two sets of blades, roughly 2h 30 minutes and my brother thinking I have diarrhoea (as a result of spending so much time in the bathroom) but they are done. 
Hopefully it won't take as long to maintain in the future!

One thing I did notice, was how sharp and easy a manual razor is. I've always used an electric one, but after using a manual one I have to say I am probably going to swap (assuming I don't grow a beard) because they certainly cut to the skin (and in one instances beyond...).

Anyway, now it is time to get them up to fighting standard ready for the summer!


----------



## vickster (23 Dec 2013)

Don't forget to moisturise *a lot*

Did you shave absolutely everything if it took 2.5 hours!?


----------



## Octet (23 Dec 2013)

vickster said:


> Don't forget to moisturise *a lot*
> 
> Did you shave absolutely everything if it took 2.5 hours!?



No, only my legs! 

I realised just how shocking my electric ones are at removing anything more than a light stubble, so I ended up having to remove the bulk with the manual. Obviously this meant stopping every few seconds and rinsing the razor etc.

I did say I was hairy!


----------



## vickster (23 Dec 2013)

Did you do your whole legs 

Next time do it in the bath. far easier


----------



## Octet (23 Dec 2013)

vickster said:


> Did you do your whole legs
> 
> Next time do it in the bath. far easier



It would look pretty silly if I didn't do the whole leg 

Anyway, the hip is where the road rash would be worst, and the upper leg is where the hair sticks through the shorts (partly because shorts don't cover the lower leg) and as such, would it not be logical to do it that way?


----------



## Dusty Bin (23 Dec 2013)

Octet said:


> Anyway, the hip is where the road rash would be worst,



The worst road burns are usually on the lower leg, because that is the part not usually covered, and usually the part to contact the ground first.


----------



## Octet (23 Dec 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> The worst road burns are usually on the lower leg, because that is the part not usually covered, and usually the part to contact the ground first.



Oh right, I've always found it to be the other way around? If I crash I end up landing on my hip which takes the brunt of the impact. Obviously this is crash dependant, but that is what I've found.


----------



## Dusty Bin (23 Dec 2013)

Unless you ride naked, then your hips are usually covered anyway. And if they are covered, then the friction damage to your hip area will be minimal as the lycra (or whatever you are wearing) will provide a first line of defence. The majority of road burns are typically outside lower leg for two reasons 1) this is the area which usually contacts the road first and 2) it is rarely covered during racing.


----------



## Octet (23 Dec 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> Unless you ride naked, then your hips are usually covered anyway. And if they are covered, then the friction damage to your hip area will be minimal as the lycra (or whatever you are wearing) will provide a first line of defence. The majority of road burns are typically outside lower leg for two reasons 1) this is the area which usually contacts the road first and 2) it is rarely covered during racing.



I'm only pointing out what I've found.

Lycra isn't exactly a defensive material, and even one time when I went down in work trousers I ended up with grazes.


----------



## Dusty Bin (23 Dec 2013)

Anything is a defensive material if it provides a barrier between your skin and the road for a split second - that's all I'm saying. It only takes a split second to get a friction burn, so anything that comes between your skin and the road surface is going to provide a lot of protection in that split second.

I think what I'm really trying to point out is that you don't need to shave your hips...


----------



## Octet (23 Dec 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> Anything is a defensive material if it provides a barrier between your skin and the road for a split second - that's all I'm saying. It only takes a split second to get a friction burn, so anything that comes between your skin and the road surface is going to provide a lot of protection in that split second.
> 
> I think what I'm really trying to point out is that you don't need to shave your hips...



But they are soooo smooth!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (23 Dec 2013)

4 pages and no pics


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (23 Dec 2013)

oiljam said:


> Keep em on till summer. Extra layer of warmth I recon. Whip em off when its shorts season again


If you're cold you ain't moving fast enough. I raced a few weeks ago in shorts


----------



## Rob3rt (23 Dec 2013)

FFS.... arguing about leg shaving.

Clean shaven legs feel awesome when you get into bed.... this is reason enough!

Don't be a wookie!


----------



## Dusty Bin (23 Dec 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> FFS....
> 
> Clean shaven legs feel awesome when you get into bed.... this is reason enough!



weird - that's actually my *least* favourite bit about the whole issue..


----------



## Rob3rt (23 Dec 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> weird - that's actually my *least* favourite bit about the whole issue..



1) Shave closer
2) Buy silkier bedding


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (23 Dec 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> weird - that's actually my *least* favourite bit about the whole issue..


I hate it when the wife doesn't shave hers


----------



## Rob3rt (23 Dec 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> I hate it when the wife doesn't shave hers



Her legs or her (flower) bed?


----------



## numbnuts (23 Dec 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> FFS.... arguing about leg shaving.
> 
> Clean shaven legs feel awesome when you get into bed.... this is reason enough!
> 
> Don't be a wookie!


When I first shaved my legs they felt wet all the time it was really weird sensation, but I soon got use to it and now I can't bear hairy legs. Later I started to shave my chest and under arms and also my back (electric razor taped to a piece of wood) now I just like the smooth feeling of my body.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (23 Dec 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Her legs or her (flower) bed?


That is a unanimous "both"


----------



## Andrew_P (23 Dec 2013)

I hate Goosebumps and pulling on jeans when my legs arte shaven!


----------



## screenman (23 Dec 2013)

Dusty, yep I can see just where that lycra protected. Sorry mate but your argument is flawed by many pictures on the net.


----------



## Octet (23 Dec 2013)

My legs are... itchy! 

I think I need to give them a closer shave tonight, and with time hopefully they will become less sensitive.


----------



## Dusty Bin (23 Dec 2013)

screenman said:


> Dusty, yep I can see just where that lycra protected. Sorry mate but your argument is flawed by many pictures on the net.



Of course it protected it. And then it tore. I don't think anyone said that lycra would do the same job as a full leather suit, ffs. Or are you suggesting we all shave our arses now as well?


----------



## screenman (23 Dec 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> Of course it protected it. And then it tore. I don't think anyone said that lycra would do the same job as a full leather suit, ffs. Or are you suggesting we all shave our arses now as well?



You are kidding now

I would say if you are hairy in that area then yes, why not.

As for not needing to shave if you are not racing, where did that one come from, more time spent on the bike training than racing that is the case for most people. Most of my off's in the last 44 years have been when I am not racing.


----------



## Dusty Bin (23 Dec 2013)

screenman said:


> As for not needing to shave if you are not racing, where did that one come from, more time spent on the bike training than racing that is the case for most people. Most of my off's in the last 44 years have been when I am not racing.



Sounds like you crash a lot - I hope you don't ride in my area. I've had two crashes on the road since 1990 - one in a road race in 1995 - and another a couple of years ago, when I slid off on some mud while out on a training ride.

I know loads of people who shave but don't race. I also know a few people who race but don't shave. The general principle is that you are more likely to be brought down by others, like you would in a race. You are obviously the exception to that rule, as you seem capable of falling off anytime, anywhere.


----------



## screenman (23 Dec 2013)

I do not crash a lot, not sure where you get that from. So maybe you do not ride the roads I do, in the groups I do, in the weather I do or the distances. I agree you are more likely to be bought down by others, even more so when out on a casual or with inexperienced group riders, racing seems to focus the concentration more.

You will also find that a lot of injuries sustained by the pro's are whilst they are training.

Any ways we are getting away from the point, which is to shave or not. Bit like dress for the accident not the trip as they say in the motorbike world. The main advantage in being clean shaven is when or if an accident occurs cleaning of the wound will be easier and less painful.

Now you may be an acrobat like Dusty who crashed at 37mph and did not slide or you might be like most who come off slowly and slide a bit.


----------



## Dusty Bin (23 Dec 2013)

screenman said:


> Now you may be an acrobat like Dusty who crashed at 37mph and did not slide or you might be like most who come off slowly and slide a bit.



I don't get your obsession with 'sliding' - 99% of the time you will not slide on just one part of your body. Leaving aside the issue of crashing on motorcycles (which is hardly relevant), the only exceptions to this are probably crashing on mountain descents in the wet, where sliding seems to be the norm, for obvious reasons.

If any part of your body hits the deck at speed, it will heat up very quickly. If it is not covered, this will result in road rash. If it is covered, then the skin will be partly protected for as long as the material covering it can hold out. In lycra's case, this will not be long - so you will probably still get road rash (like the pic you posted earlier) but it will not be as bad as it would have been, had the area not been protected. We haven't even touched on the weight issue, which will also obviously influence friction and therefore injury level.

You keep using the word 'acrobatic' in relation to my crash - you weren't there, so I don't know why you think it was 'acrobatic' - I don't know if you've ever gone down in a bunch sprint, but it wasn't pleasant. It definitely wasn't acrobatic either.


----------



## screenman (23 Dec 2013)

Happy Christmas, I have made my point.


----------



## vickster (23 Dec 2013)

Octet said:


> My legs are... itchy!
> 
> I think I need to give them a closer shave tonight, and with time hopefully they will become less sensitive.


Not surprised, be careful not to get in growing hairs...moisturise


----------



## Octet (23 Dec 2013)

vickster said:


> Not surprised, be careful not to get in growing hairs...moisturise



Yep, after looking around online I think I will let the hair grow a bit again and then either do them again in a couple of weeks as to prevent further irritation or decide that it just isn't for me.
Saying that, I've noticed my trousers gripping to my legs more, which although it was one of the things I was hoping for (cycling shorts gripping instead of sliding up the leg), it isn't particularly pleasant when your skin is itchy and painful.


----------



## ayceejay (23 Dec 2013)

No honestly I think the problem may be in the method especially if the end result is "itchy and painful". Are you over thinking this leg shaving Octet because I don't get it. You cover your leg in some kind of lubricant (shaving soap) and use a fresh razor that you rinse often and then wash and add a moisturizer - right? You sound like a bit of a wimp for someone who admires Runalph Fiennes.


----------



## Octet (24 Dec 2013)

ayceejay said:


> No honestly I think the problem may be in the method especially if the end result is "itchy and painful". Are you over thinking this leg shaving Octet because I don't get it. You cover your leg in some kind of lubricant (shaving soap) and use a fresh razor that you rinse often and then wash and add a moisturizer - right? You sound like a bit of a wimp for someone who admires Runalph Fiennes.



It has to be the most itchy thing I've ever experienced! 
Anyway, would your suggestion be to skip the shaving gel and jump straight on a blunt knife?


----------



## Dusty Bin (24 Dec 2013)

Have you actually done this yet, or not?

If not - you can remove most of the hair with a beard trimmer or similar, then finish off with a razor and foam. If you try and attack the long hair with a razor, it will just clog. As ACJ says, it sounds like you are over-thinking it just a bit...


----------



## Octet (24 Dec 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> Have you actually done this yet, or not?
> 
> If not - you can remove most of the hair with a beard trimmer or similar, then finish off with a razor and foam. As ACJ says, it sounds like you are over-thinking it just a bit...



Yes, whilst you were bickering with screenman I posted a comment about it 

(Post 55 is where I first mention it)


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Dec 2013)

Octet said:


> Yes, whilst you were bickering with screenman I posted a comment about it
> 
> (Post 55 is where I first mention it)



Stop being such a baby. Now you know what women go through.


----------



## Octet (24 Dec 2013)

welsh dragon said:


> Stop being such a baby. Now you know what women go through.



I do, and I will never ever moan about how long they take in the bathroom 

Promise!


----------



## Dusty Bin (24 Dec 2013)

Octet said:


> Yes, whilst you were bickering with screenman I posted a comment about it
> 
> (Post 55 is where I first mention it)



That's right, I remember now - then you inexplicably started shaving your hips as well....


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (24 Dec 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> That's right, I remember now - then you inexplicably started shaving your hips as well....


Hips don't lie!


----------



## biggs682 (28 Dec 2013)

nappadang said:


> Take heed. .. .... .. ... ... . ..
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-reviews/B000KKNQBK
> 
> This is a brilliant review that has me crying with laughter every time I read it.


that review is worth a read


----------



## SteCenturion (22 May 2014)

nappadang said:


> Take heed. .. .... .. ... ... . ..
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-reviews/B000KKNQBK
> 
> This is a brilliant review that has me crying with laughter every time I read it.


I have just (I think) invented a new word due to this link...


FULARIOUS.

In the same vein as Fugly.


----------

